

Claims About Liquidity - jeffreyrogers
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2015/06/claims-about-liquidity.html

======
jeffreyrogers
I linked to this rather than the original FT piece because the FT is paywalled
(sort of, you can fill out a survey and view the article for free)

